# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  cftoken et cfid

## cedlannoy

Bonjour,
je viens d'avoir un problme avec un de mes sites web.
Si j'ai plusieurs utilisateurs en mme temps sur le site les caddies peuvent se mlanger !!!
Si j'utilise les variables cftoken et cfid faut-il obligatoirement les mettre ensuite dans tout les liens du site web ?
Car je suis certain que le serveur les mlanges si j'ai plusieurs sessions en mme temp.

Merci

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Il est dconseill (mauvaise pratique) de publier cftoken et cfid. Il vaut mieux utiliser que les cookies.

Je ne pense pas que CF mlange les sessions. Mais je suis prt  revoir mon opinion. CF m'a toujours surpris en bien et en mal.

J'opterais plutt pour un problme de rfrence. Pour cela, il nous faut le code.

----------


## cedlannoy

Le problme c'est les proxy.

En variable URL il faut absolument dans 100% des liens du site mettre le cfif et le cftoken.

MErci

----------


## jowo

> Le problme c'est les proxy.
> 
> En variable URL il faut absolument dans 100% des liens du site mettre le cfif et le cftoken.


Je suppose donc que vous ne travaillez pas avec des requtes scurises (https).

Mais avec le problme que le couple CFID et CFTOKEN n'est pas unique. Il suffit que le serveur redmarre pour une cause ou l'autre, il existe une possibilit non nulle que les mmes couples CFID et CFTOKEN soient gnrs.

Donc il est prfrable d'indiquer aux proxys de ne pas sauvegarder les pages  l'aide de l'entte "Cache-Control" (voir RFC-2616 section 14.9);

----------


## cedlannoy

Bonjour.
Mais vous dans vos applications coldfusion comment faite vous pour garde les cftoken et cfid ?
Ce sont des variables de session, client, url ?

Avez-vous un petit exemple d'un bon application.cfm pour moi ?

Et encore merci de votre aide.

----------

